# Champions Online Clubhouse



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Well this just released on Sept 1st. I know there's a few of us here who play, and would like to see everyones characters and ingame handles.





*Club Members:*

1Kurgan1 - Absolute Zero@1Kurgan1
Marineborn - 
shevanel -  shevanel@shevanel

So lets see your characters and if you want to post your account name so other TPU's can get a hold of you feel free to do so, you can see mine behind my TPU name.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 3, 2009)

reserved


----------



## shevanel (Sep 3, 2009)

I beleive my handle on ther eis "shevanel"

Trying to load up the patch now but keeps locking up...................................................................................... lol

I want to give this game a chance to grow on me but with each passing minute I'm closer and closer to taking it to Gamestop.


----------



## Frick (Sep 3, 2009)

Is there a trial?


----------



## shevanel (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## Frick (Sep 3, 2009)

Lol, Batman? 

Live posts are sometimes confusing.


----------



## shevanel (Sep 3, 2009)

And they expect people to pay $15 a month for this???


@ frick yeah I understand this but selling a game with no offline features @ $50 + monthly fee and you only get to play for 20 minutes in 14 hours.. at least give us a way to mess around with our character to keep us interested.


----------



## Frick (Sep 3, 2009)

That's the kind of thing that happens. And it's just released, give it a brake.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 4, 2009)

Frick said:


> Lol, Batman?
> 
> Live posts are sometimes confusing.



Batman? Also no trial as of yet. I assume they will want to get things running up to par before letting people hop in and try it out. If you had pre-ordered from GS last month you could get into the beta for free and if you didnt like it could cancel your pre-order. Pretty much a trail, but now that its released can't do that 



shevanel said:


> And they expect people to pay $15 a month for this???
> 
> 
> @ frick yeah I understand this but selling a game with no offline features @ $50 + monthly fee and you only get to play for 20 minutes in 14 hours.. at least give us a way to mess around with our character to keep us interested.



WoW has been out for over 4 years, and there has been numerous patch days during Wrath of the Lich King that have consumed almost whole days. The only difference between those and this is, we are playing on a free month right now, and those on WoW are paying for that downtime. Thats just how MMO's are, especially at launch, you didn't get the game off the bat or start early release. I personally have been playing like 8 hours a day everyday since the 27th and this is actually the first time I even noticed any downtime, so thats honestly very good.

Also whats your chars name or account name. To add to a friends list or whisper people you need to type something like this

charactername@accountname

You can see an example in my first post behind my name.


----------



## shevanel (Sep 5, 2009)

meh, shevanel@shevanel


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice looking character, I assume your a munitions? That or single/dual blade? Hows the game running for you now that you have the Q9550 and has it come around on the fun factor for you?


----------



## shevanel (Sep 7, 2009)

15 seconds ago I through my controller on the floor and said "this sucks"

Lol, its fun sometimes, I made a new character electricty/flys

I just get killed so fast, I just died like 16 times trying to beat the dude in the radiation vault,
took me 2 days to finish doomsday ticking because those zombies throwing grreen toothpaste at me would kill me in 10 seconds.. grr..


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 7, 2009)

shevanel said:


> 15 seconds ago I through my controller on the floor and said "this sucks"
> 
> Lol, its fun sometimes, I made a new character electricty/flys
> 
> ...



Some DPS classes are very weak, and block is a very important thing to use. As far as the radiation vault, are you making the Rad thing that protects you from the radiation? The most I have died against him with 5 different Power Sets is 3 times, and that was with Dual Blades which was a very fragile Power Set.

But get use to using block especially when there are large numbers of mobs, this game dieing isn't a huge deal, my class is good at killing large amounts at once, but I die frequently, don't matter too much though.

Good to see your having a bit of fun now and that you got a cool character design.


----------



## shevanel (Sep 7, 2009)

bah it takes 30 respawns to get 10/10 eradiated dudes killed


----------



## shevanel (Sep 7, 2009)

ronin@shevanel is my new char


----------



## shevanel (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey kurgan I made this video for you so maybe you could check my stats and tell me if I'm where I should be... and watch how long it takes me to kill these SOB's!@

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqu4-2w6EtU


----------



## shevanel (Sep 7, 2009)

Well kurgan, I went back to the powerhouse and realised I had to upgrade to rank 2.. plus a bought a cool new power to help with the hordes!

Were in business baby!! :rockon:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tzc1cLQHSw


----------



## Marineborn (Sep 7, 2009)

the game isnt meant to be a (easy mmo) it throws a challenge at you quite a bit and you yell this is bullshit alot, me and kurgan were just fighting this bastasrd called the hangman or someshit...and got killed like 10 times in a row on a team, and hes a tank and im dps....so yeah...we gave up, but if your looking for someone to play with..you can add me on xfire Marineb0rn the 0 is a zero and i got 2 lvl 12's and a lvl 19, take it easy man, and always remember to upgrade and put new stuff in your slots everything helps and remeber to buy a buff. they help more then you realize


----------



## shevanel (Sep 7, 2009)

buy a buff?


----------



## shevanel (Sep 7, 2009)

The game is cool once you figure it out. This is the first MMO Ive ever played so I had to get an understanding of it.

Graphics 10
Sound 7
Fun 8

I can say my opinion of it has changed since the day I installed it. (server resets, server down, low fps)


It runs smooth now but, every so often it locks up my PC, causing me to have to do a hard reboot.. I looked online and this has been a common problem for some other dudes too. 

I'm running stock cpu/gpu. Windows 7 64 might be the cause but people have reported getting lock ups using XP 32 and Vista 32 as well.. 


But, can one of you guys tell me what the goal of this game is? 

Is it just to play play play and try to just level up as high/fast as you can?


----------



## Marineborn (Sep 8, 2009)

its just to have fun wrecking some villians. lol,


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry forgot to check back here for a bit, glad to see you came around, and nice to see you rate graphics a 10. I'm gonna go watch your vid right now, was coming here to add you to my friends list. As far as play to play or level fast, thats all up to you. Some liek to rush others just liek to relax, I'm just relaxing and having a good time, I have rushed a lot with other games.


----------



## shevanel (Sep 9, 2009)

marineborn has been helping me out on xfire and in-game.. currently level 12 and finishing up desert quests trying to get up enough to withstand 1v1 in millineum city bec. thyre too tough to beat


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 9, 2009)

What your going to want to do is make sure you use your energy using moves whenever your bar hits full. The energy builders themselves do very little damage. And if you see a mob casting a spell, setup a block for it. Then continue doing damage after they cast it.


----------

